# How to prime an 830 diesel



## waterski (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where (or if) the 830 diesel has a manual prime pump. I'm looking at buying a friend's 830 that has been sitting for many years so I want to drain all the fuel and put fresh in before I try to start it, but I cant tell how I would prime the fuel system one it is drained


----------

